# Racing good or bad?



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Horse racing itself isn't neccessarily bad, but I don't like how the horses are treated in the racing business. They are treated like property not animals and are broken early and have to undergo rigorous training schedules. If they aren't fast enough they are just thrown out. Racing wouldn't be as bad if it was done by true horse lovers and not those who are out to make a quick buck.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> Horse racing itself isn't neccessarily bad, but I don't like how the horses are treated in the racing business. They are treated like property not animals and are broken early and have to undergo rigorous training schedules. If they aren't fast enough they are just thrown out. Racing wouldn't be as bad if it was done by true horse lovers and not those who are out to make a quick buck.


Well said. I agree. You should hear some of the owners. They are so self centerd.

What is the purpose in racing 2 and 3 year olds anyway?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If I win lots of money I love it, if I lose I hate it :wink: I wish they could start the horses at a more mature age. I hate to see the 2 year olds run. But I guess its a short distance and the jockey is only allowed to weigh so much.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Guess I'm out to make a quick buck :lol: I have only been to a few horse races but have spent a lot of time in Lexington KY. I don't think those horses have it too bad. But that is the cream of the crop in horse racing.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Sometimes I think they run young horses because if they are successful, it's more time later that they can spend siring other racehorses and making their owners millionaires.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I really hate seeing all the tbs that are for sale or are rescused because they were abused or went lame or weren't fast enough. There's so many nowadays. Did anyone here about how people just abbandoned ex-race horses into the mountains?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

mlkarel2010 said:


> I really hate seeing all the tbs that are for sale or are rescused because they were abused or went lame or weren't fast enough. There's so many nowadays. Did anyone here about how people just abbandoned ex-race horses into the mountains?


My mom sent me a newspaper clipping from Lexington about horses being let loose there. I don't recall if they were ex-racers. Pretty sad.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I hate watching animal cops too. It's really sickening that people can't take care of their horses. It really drives me crazy because they can abuse their horse, but I can't even have a horse of my own.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

honestly i don't think horse racing is that bad.

Its not like they aren't getting fed or anything and its not like we can save every animal in the world. What about the people that get abused by their parents i don't see anybody talking about them :roll:


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> honestly i don't think horse racing is that bad.
> 
> Its not like they aren't getting fed or anything and its not like we can save every animal in the world. What about the people that get abused by their parents i don't see anybody talking about them :roll:


Well Jr_lover this is a 'horse forum' not a 'child forum' hehe. :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

There are a lot worse places for a horse to be. In general I think race horses are well kept, fed and most of their medical needs are met. They may not get all the huggy lovey stuff a companion horse would get but I don't think they care as long as they get their feed bucket filled. Most of the horse farms I have seen in KY are fabulous and the horses all VERY well kept. There is a small race track not far from here and again it seems all the horses are well taken care of. Most ottb are sold if they don't perform well but they are mostly sold for a good price not to go to slaughter.


----------



## diamond zar (Jan 4, 2008)

i personally love racing!

the people i ride for breed a couple of tbs and ive been involved in the raising of them and i will also be taking part in the pretraining of them. they LOVE all 24 horses of theirs and would never see them misused or mistreated.

i spent a couple of early mornings up at the racetrack last year because my bf was doing work experience there. the stables are opposite the race course and i got to see how everything ran. our trainer and his wife LOVE horses thats why their in the buisness... kerry cuddles them and both of them no all the horses little anticts and the things they love. they are feed extramly well and the vet is there every morning (for all the trainers) doing a check up if its needed. and at another stable there, a lady who owned quite a few horses would get up early every morning and she would lead pony her racers up and down the road so they got a good warm up.

and most of the ottb i think have it good. my first horse was an exracer and she was used as a broodmare for quite some years before i got her and the people loved her very much! most broodmares are taken care of extreamly well and i no pleanty of people who, when looking for a new horse for jumping go straight to the race track!! our trainer has offered me a horse for xcountry once he is retired!

i no not all stories can be happy but the people that care are great! i guess the only thing we can do is speak out if we see a race horse, or any horse for that matter being mistreated.

and when u think about it, the racing commity (in australia) were the only ones who made and jump to quarintie and really pushed for the EI vaccinations! u didnt see EFA or any paint clubs or anything doing anything. they just sat back and looked on. only now performance horses are getting vaccinated and thats because people i no pushed for ALL horses to be done.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

diamond zar said:


> i personally love racing!
> 
> the people i ride for breed a couple of tbs and ive been involved in the raising of them and i will also be taking part in the pretraining of them. they LOVE all 24 horses of theirs and would never see them misused or mistreated.
> 
> ...


i dont want to cause an argument but this happened because if they werent able to race they werent able to earn money. and its not just the trainers/owners etc who lost out through the flu. everyone from the guy who drives the tractor thingy around the track to smooth it out to the guy who delivers the beer for race day lost work. its a multi billion dollar industry that was bought to its knees so obviously the push for them was huge. 

i personally know of a couple of clubs that wanted vaccs straight away but at that point the only horses allowed to get it were race horses. there was always a plan for all horses to be done but the racing industry was considered the only worthy one to start with. 

and the racing industry certainly didnt PUSH for quarantine...that was standard procedure for such an outbreak.

all that aside, the mass vaccinating was done so that horses could get racing sooner and the money would come pouring in. when i saw trainers on the news who had horses with EI all they were going on about was the money they were losing.

i personally think racing is cruel in most cases but ill explain why:

yes, there are a lot of people who look after their horses but there are also a lot who dont. to many owners a horse is a commodity. a good race horse is given the best paddock with top care while the slow ones are given little time until they are cast aside to make room for the next big thing that might come along. i dont deny that there are many that are well looked after but its not the whole picture. the bigger picture is that they are broken and started too young, they are whipped for all glory to get a tiny bit more speed out of them and then when they have fallen to some injury due to extra strain on their young, still developing bones, they are thrown out like yesterdays paper. and not all of them are sold. a lot of owners couldnt be bothered so they get the 'dogger' truck to come pick the horse up and take it to the abbatoirs. 

there are many sides to this argument but IMPO any discipline where the horse is subjected to such high impact work at such a young age is cruel and selfish on behalf of the people breaking them before they should be

but, thats my opinion


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> Jr_lover said:
> 
> 
> > honestly i don't think horse racing is that bad.
> ...


thanks for telling me i didn't know :roll: 


i think racing is perfectly fine its kinda like you never get a taste of the better life so you think you have it better. Do you get it? Its like how some people struggle to afford a house or they have a regular house and they enjoy were they are at until they feel what its like to be in the better life. Do you see what i'm getting at?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Jr_lover:
_*i think racing is perfectly fine its kinda like you never get a taste of the better life so you think you have it better. Do you get it? Its like how some people struggle to afford a house or they have a regular house and they enjoy were they are at until they feel what its like to be in the better life. Do you see what i'm getting at?*_

forgive me if im wrong but by this do you mean that the racing industry life is the best there is?? :?


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

no i'm saying the horse doesn't know anything of a better life so it thinks it has the best get it?


----------



## diamond zar (Jan 4, 2008)

exactly everyone envolved from the bum who beats all his earnings to the breeders to the ppl who work in the TAB were effected!! it is a MULTI MILLION operation!! and i no everyone lost out due to EI my best friend was stuck at Warwrick for ages! i couldnt ride. we lost a newborn tb foal because the paddocks were to full because no one could move their horses and the poor thing got stood on! the Adelide horse trials were cancelled! farriers lost out and my 6 yr old sister couldnt ride in the pine forest, this whole delema is huge!!!

im just saying the people who do care, like our trainers and me shouldnt be blamed for other horses being mistreated. not all horses can be saved and trust me, if i could i would take ever little horse and look after them rather then see them be hurt! but i cant do that! but not all get sent to the doggers.

i agree they shouldnt be raced at such a young age and undeveloped.

but have u ever thought that some actually LOVE to race? its in their blood and its their nature i no some who thrive on it.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

diamond zar said:


> dont want to cause an argument but this happened because if they werent able to race they werent able to earn money. and its not just the trainers/owners etc who lost out through the flu. everyone from the guy who drives the tractor thingy around the track to smooth it out to the guy who delivers the beer for race day lost work. its a multi billion dollar industry that was bought to its knees so obviously the push for them was huge.
> 
> i personally know of a couple of clubs that wanted vaccs straight away but at that point the only horses allowed to get it were race horses. there was always a plan for all horses to be done but the racing industry was considered the only worthy one to start with.
> 
> ...


i do understand your point but that doesnt change my view

and yes, some do love it but thats because theyve been trained to love it. they would probably also love it if they were broken a little later and raced when they are more sound. they would probably also love eventing if thats what they were trained to do

racing is a controversial subject and there are always two sides of the coin...for and against...im one of those who is against it and im allowed that

and while not all have bad living conditions/are treated badly etc there are a large majority that are and i cant condone any of it. ive seen it too while working at a couple of tracks in sydney and ended up leaving because of certain things. props to those who treat their racers with love etc but im afraid that doesnt overshadow the issues

jr_lover - i gotchya now


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

well sry in my opinion this is just pointless even if we don't like it we can't do anything about it and if they stop racing period all those horses would just have a better reason to go to slaughter. Us argueing over whether we like it or not isn't gonna do anything just face the facts racing is probably gonna stay.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ true! doesnt mean i have to like it though just like it doesnt mean that anyone else has to dislike it because i do. its an opinion!!! i dont expect the racing industry to come to a stand still because i dont like it and i shouldnt be expected to like it because there is nothing that can be done to change it

this always happens. someone comes in who disagrees with what everyone else is saying and they get pounced on grrr if we can get on with the subject without running everyone down when you dont hear what you want that would be great. lets not make this another senseless argument type thread hey

over and out


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've said it before I'll say it again...Its a bad world for animals. There are good case and bad case scenarios in everything from race horses to pasture ponys. Wish we could save them all but unfortunatly its impossible.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

This is a very controversial subject. Honestly it's dissappointing that some people involved with racing gave it a bad rep even for the people who are honest and caring (which I know there are some people like that). Stopping racing would be a bad thing because horses would lose a huge part in modern society, but that doesn't mean we have to like it. :wink: Those who advidly oppose it can fight to improve conditions instead of banning it! It's just a little less radical


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ thats my idea 

why not ban the whip??? this leaves every horse on an even playing field

why not make 3 the starting age?? its still not great but its better than the alternatives

but inreality, the racing industry is masked in tradition and breaking tradition within the field would be almost impossible


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

You all have a very good point but I think racing is cruel. I just have to find out, why do they race them that young? It's gonna bug me!grrr. I want to know the reason. :?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

im not entirely sure to be honest. ive asked plenty of people but no one seems to be able to give me a straight answer on the subject. even the trainers ive worked for couldnt tell me :?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Uhh....this is just a question. I am not trying to be mean, cruel, or just out of place. I was JUST WONDERING lol :wink: 

Okay, horse_luver4e....didn't you ask something about racing Janie Belle or something? 

I just wasn't sure. I didn't know if you were talking about racing her in the past or something. Maybe I'm just crazy...


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe I shouldn't have brought that up. Nevermind.......lol   :roll: :wink:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol no i think she was asking that question in relation to someone else...i think


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I was just doing a little research on the Jockey Club web site. They are trying to improve the sport as far as health issues and excessive use of the whip Improving track footing and shoeing practices. Nothing was said as far as changing the age limits. The starting of the horses so young is reprehensible in my book. I just don't understand it, but these are the reasons I found. Note: I believe this is opinion but it does give a reason of sorts. It is a group from PETA trying to keep horse racing out of Israel so it isnt unbiased

from http://www.hakolchai.org.il/en/home/e_index.htm

A recent study shows that training a horse young is good for the horse. Exercise builds strong bones. And the study shows that training at 2 rather than later does not shorten their racing career.

That study was funded by the racing industry, to justify training horses at a young age. They must train them so young so they can compete in the big money 2- and 3-year-old races. If they win one of the big races, the classics, then owners can earn very high stud fees because people want the fastest horse to sire or give birth to their next race horse. Prize money is hard to win. Stud fees are what owners are interested in, for the large profit. They’ll lose the chance to get this money if they don’t train their horses at 2.

The fact is that yes, exercise builds bones, but it doesn’t do anything for the joints, ligaments, cartilage, and tendons – and that’s where horses have severe problems. Horses are increasingly bred to have lighter frames (which are less sturdy) and long, thin legs for speed — these characteristics make them easily susceptible to injury.

And the reality on the track shows that the study is wrong. Even the fastest horses in Europe broke down on the track. Just three examples: 
One Cool Cat, sired by Storm Cat, the top sire in the world, was the fastest horse in the European racing world at 2, but he was worn out by the time he was entered in the classics at 3. He sustained a lot of injuries during the races, and didn’t perform well. 

American Post, the top French horse, was fast at 2, finished at 3. 

Denebola, at 2, was the top female horse in Europe in 2003, but had to be retired the next year. 

The strongest, fittest, fastest cannot take such intense training schedules and they don’t make it to the next season. They are retired, and disposed of, as babies.

While in the past, horses used to be developed slowly and because of that they had much longer racing careers, nowadays, there is a rush to get them to stud as soon as possible. Owners must start serious race training very young so they can tell which ones will be able to perform well on the track at the classic races. The industry will do anything it can to justify starting horses as young as 2. So the industry-commissioned research is questionable because it is biased to support the financial interest of the industry and does not represent the reality on the track.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Horse racing, to me, is perfectly fine. Have any of you ran your horses as fast as they can run? Or hit them with a crop? That's racing for you. It's not abusive. Yes, the aftermath of it all can be but that's the owners choice. If they choose for that horse to be slaughtered or abandoned, well that horse isn't so fortunate. Others that get sold or what not well they're the fortunate ones. I mean horses have their "prime" and that's that and racehorses are only worth anything to "racers" while they're in their "prime". Usually it's the geldings that they get rid of because they can't breed, and usually mares aren't at the top of the racing stats. That's why stallions usually aren't mistreated because they can be used for a sire and thus make a ton of money. But I think racing is alright.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

they all have knee problems or ocelots or bowed tendons, even broken bones.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Not all of them. And that's going to happen with any choice of occupation for your horse. You can't always prevent a horse from getting injured. And really, the horses that excel in racing, really do love it, and for the ones that don't their owners should respect them enough to retire them from the track.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I found this article on the subject. The author titled it
"Stop Calling Horse Racing's Cruelty a Sport; 2,000 a Year Injured" 

"I did a double-take when I read a statement by the horse trainer Leroy Jolley in "Track Life Goes On After Day of Death" (sports pages, Oct. 29). Commenting on the deaths of Go for Wand, Mr. Nickerson and Shaker Knit, three race horses ridden to death at Belmont Park, he says, "you just have to be thankful it doesn't happen more often." 

Where does he get his statistics? 

Approximately 2,000 horses a year are injured on the track and must be put to death; only the famous ones make the headlines. Every day horses who are in no condition to run are given medications such as furosemide and phenylbutazone -- drugs that relieve symptoms such as pain and bleeding, but do nothing about the underlying disorders, enabling horses to race with injuries that otherwise would be too painful to run on. Veterinarians with the American Association of Equine Practitioners have labeled 60 percent to 90 percent of race horses "significantly lame." 

It's time to quell the myths of horse racing and see it for what it is: a brutal sport that unnecessarily endangers the lives of both horses and jockeys. FRANCES M. KIMBALL Washington, Nov. 1, 1990"


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Harlee rides horses said:


> Not all of them. And that's going to happen with any choice of occupation for your horse. You can't always prevent a horse from getting injured. And really, the horses that excel in racing, really do love it, and for the ones that don't their owners should respect them enough to retire them from the track.


thats nicely stated i like that. 

What you say is very true because see my horse Junior is not a racer but he has knee problems i guess i was so cruel to him :roll: not all horses that have knee problems get it from racing some just develope it or were meant to have it. Honestly anything could happen to these horses any day they could trip and break a leg and have to be put down but maybe we don't see that maybe we just see its cruel because that horse had to be put down. What about the people that hit their horses and force them to jump so many feet high? Isn't that bad for a horses joints? (trust me i'm not going against jumping i love it) Or the people that make their horses turn circles around barrels? Is that not another strain against the horses knees? Maybe we never notice it because those sports aren't as global and common as racing which is a very famous sport. 

I honestly don't care its not my problem to deal with but sometimes the press really does make things seem worse than they are....


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

after reading that article it seems ludicrous to say it is anything but cruel. sure, horses get injured in other sports but it isnt because they are broken too young, run when injured or for any other of the reasons that i think makes racing cruel. im sure if research were done the amount of horses injured doing a dressage test would be considerably less than the numbers mentioned of race horses injury/death. 

i know not every horse will be injured etc but the likelyhood of it happening is much higher. but its not just the injuries that are the issue. its the whipping, the drugging with painkillers so the horse can still race with an injury which will more than likely exacerbate the problem. its the 'dont care' attitude that a lot of trainers have about their horses. i know not all do so i dont need anyone coming back and being all defensive saying not everyone is like that. but really, how long do the hard done by have to suffer because of the few that are treated well??

a serious question: would anyone put a toddler into heavy training for a marathon or such event? of course not. now i know people are different from horses but the principles are still the same. any person who truly loves horses wouldnt agree with the treatment of race horses IMHO. why would it be ok to "break" a tb at the age of two or less but anyone riding a much less strenuous discipline wouldnt conceive of the idea? in fact, if someone on here were to say 'hey, im going to break my two (or even younger) year old' they would have a dozen people on their back in no time. whats the difference??

p.s. its not just the press that makes things seem bad. ive worked at these places and seen it with my own eyes. not everyones opinion is born from the media...some of us have experienced it.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

well honestly of course more race horses are going to get hurt the gallop is the most dangerous gait on a horse due to the plain fact that they have all four feet off the ground at the same time in part of it. Dressage people don't gallop they do different trots and stuff.(don't know it all since i don't do it)

Honestly i think some people crack down on horse racing too much. Sometimes people don't even do bad things and get punished for it. Its basically just a point of view on how they train their horse. Its like i use hitting as a method for training and some people would call me cruel for that but i am in no means cruel at all. Also i don't know why they break their horses at less than two but i know some people that break their horses at two. Like a barrel racer next door is breaking his horse right now and he is only 2. You call him cruel? I guess since he is breaking his horse at two he must be so cruel and not care about him at all :roll:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

taken waaaaay out of context and im not going to continue this. the bigger picture is being totally missed here. think about it before you try and shoot me down. you think some people are too harsh on the subject...i think many people arent harsh enough


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

> the gallop is the most dangerous gait on a horse due to the plain fact that they have all four feet off the ground at the same time in part of it.


Huh? What about the canter, or some extended trots? I just don't understand the logic behind "it's dangerous because all four feet are off the ground" ... ? I'm not trying to attack you or anything, but...?

As for it being dangerous, yes.. it is. However, the most dangerous sport (not just in the horse world) is doing cross country while eventing.

Anyways, back to the topic at hand: 

I agree that some people in the racing industry do not treat horses properly, but there are people in the industry that treat their horses like gold. A horse could be in a lot worse place.
Also, that industry isn't the only one that could be considered "cruel". Once you get up to higher levels in just about any type of competition, you are likely to find the bad seeds - like those who sore in Saddleseat, or people that poison competitors' horses just so their own can win? 
In my opinion, you can find "cruel" people in just about any sport. Racing gets a lot of flack because it's so popular outside of the equestrian world - people that aren't "horsey" can go out and enjoy watching a good race, because the rules and judging is so easy to understand... whereas in Saddleseat, people from the "outside world" are not as interested in it, so soring horses does not make front page public news.
I would like to thank Jazzyrider for her post, she took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ no worries


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the racing industry is aware of the problems that exist and are making headway in implimenting changes to prevent injuries, drug use and cruelty. I know its a lot to read but if you are really interested check out http://www.jockeyclub.com/mediaCenter.asp?story=317 
And http://www.grayson-jockeyclub.org/summitDisplay.asp I haven't read it all but enough to see that important changes are in the works to insure the safety of the animals.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah Jazzyrider that is the point I'm trying to get out too. Racing isn't for the love of horses. The reason for racing is gambling. Thats the only reason. Your right as well with not everybody gets things from the media. My last instructor's husband used to be a jockey and he told me about what they did with the race horses and how they started them.

JustDressageIt you are right too about the gallop thing. I heard extended trots can be dangerous too. And the piaffe and passage is very strenous on there joints. But dressage horses are worked alot older than race horses thats why I like it!

Jr_lover not to be mean, but I think some of your posts are a little harsh or sarcastic. :wink: Sorry but thats just the way it's coming out.

I didn't mean to start anything with this thread but I just wanted to discuss it becuase me and my dad were talking about it and it was bothering me. :?


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes Jazzyrider some people aren't harsh enough but i just don't see why we only talk about racing being so bad no matter what you will find those that treat their horses like crap and those that don't. I think its everywhere just maybe more in racing because people can earn alot more money from it. Which is basically what you guys are saying and i get it but just because some people do that doesn't mean that all people in the racing industry treat their horses like that. 

Uh Just Dressage It haha i actually read that out of a book but i wasn't really think about the other things but i think the gallop would still be considered more dangerous because of the speed and the fact that they don't always touch the ground with atleast one leg in the gate. Basically like if they miss a beat they are going down but if you are doing other things most horses can catch themselves in most situations but i could be wrong lol i did read this like uh last year i think.

haha horse_luver4e i think your just taking things too personal. I don't mean any harm normally lol. I may have my ups and downs on my posts but i usually don't mean anything by it :wink: sry if anything sounded offensive torwards you i didn't mean it if it did.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> Yes Jazzyrider some people aren't harsh enough but i just don't see why we only talk about racing being so bad no matter what you will find those that treat their horses like crap and those that don't. I think its everywhere just maybe more in racing because people can earn alot more money from it. Which is basically what you guys are saying and i get it but just because some people do that doesn't mean that all people in the racing industry treat their horses like that.
> 
> Uh Just dressage It haha i actually read that out of a book but i wasn't really think about the other things but i think the gallop would still be considered more dangerous because of the speed and the fact that they don't always touch the ground with atleast one leg in the gate. Basically like if they miss a beat they are going down but if you are doing other things most horses can catch themselves in most situations but i could be wrong lol i did read this like uh last year i think.
> 
> *haha horse_luver4e i think your just taking things too personal. I don't mean any harm normally lol. I may have my ups and downs on my posts but i usually don't mean anything by it :wink: sry if anything sounded offensive torwards you i didn't mean it if it did*.


No i didn't mean torwards me, just alot of rolling eyes :roll: ! lol


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

One of my leaders/trainers used to tell me this: 

"The faster the gait...the more dangerous it can be."

I'm not positive on how true that is but I definately believe in it depending on the situation. :wink: I don't know...


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Alright, so I haven't read everyone's thoughts, but here's mine.

I personaly don't like racing. I just think it puts *SO* much stress on a horses joints, which ruins a lot of them. A lot of the horses joints can't handle it, they get injured, and then they have to be put down, sent to slaughter, etc. 
Also, in a lot of cases, the horse owners/trainers don't care about there horses, and just think of them as money. However, I'm not saying this about all owners (for example, Barbaro's owners really cared about him, despite his injury). 

But that's just my opinion. I think it's a fun sport to watch, though.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

^^^Amen!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

horse_luver4e said:


> Yeah Jazzyrider that is the point I'm trying to get out too. Racing isn't for the love of horses. The reason for racing is gambling. Thats the only reason. Your right as well with not everybody gets things from the media. My last instructor's husband used to be a jockey and he told me about what they did with the race horses and how they started them.
> 
> JustDressageIt you are right too about the gallop thing. I heard extended trots can be dangerous too. And the piaffe and passage is very strenous on there joints. But dressage horses are worked alot older than race horses thats why I like it!
> 
> ...






Horse racing is not just for the money. I have met people that truthfully love and care for their horses more than just about any other person I have met. And every one of their horses just so happens to be a race horse. Racing may just be for the money for some people, but for others its not. And not only that the people who race just for the money obviously can't mistreat their horses or else they won't have a successful race horse.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

thats why people like myself have said that it isnt ALL people. that part seems to keep getting missed


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry, I'm not like triggering this at any one. I just must have read to fast, and didn't see that part.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

^^^ it happens


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Horse racing itself isn't neccessarily bad, but I don't like how the horses are treated in the racing business. They are treated like property not animals and are broken early and have to undergo rigorous training schedules. If they aren't fast enough they are just thrown out. Racing wouldn't be as bad if it was done by true horse lovers and not those who are out to make a quick buck.
> ...


It's not just horse racing that horses are treated only as property. It's like this in any equine discipline. You find the good and the bad. And talk about self-centered people? Try showing on the A-circuit in the hunter shows. WOW! It also makes me look back at the whole Barbaro incident. His owners loved him. His doctors loved him. They tried everything to make him pain-free and live. When they could no longer do that, they had to accept his fate and euthinize him. I don't think that was self-centered.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i bought a 4 yr old off the track and love her! she is fab! the trainer was great that i got her from and the owner just wanted her sold because she wasn't fast enough ... i got a great deal on her and she is super sweet... still acts like a 4 yr old but so much fun!
not all places are bad .. like in anything in life, there are ALWAYS the exceptions ...


----------



## tranquilo (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm in the racing industry and the show industry, and I've never really thought one was more "cruel" than the other or whatever. There's bad people in every discipline, but there's also lots of people who are really in it for the horses.

Racing is a business, so yeah, the goal is for the horses to make money. But that doesn't mean they're treated poorly, if anything it means that their well being is very important. A horse that's not treated well isn't going to perform well.

I'm definitely not going to deny that there are bad people in racing, and there are things about it that I don't agree with, but I don't think racing as a whole is cruel.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

haha i know i'm just probably gonna start something again but i recently thought about this and just had to share. 

So some people are saying that racing is bad because the constant breeding and using for racing and then throwing them away to cause more overpopulation is bad. 

Well if horse racing is so bad and so many horses are dying from the cruelty of it and starting them early then why do we have so many race horses in auctions and so many people own ottb? Shouldn't most of them be dead if this was true?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> haha i know i'm just probably gonna start something again but i recently thought about this and just had to share.
> 
> So some people are saying that racing is bad because the constant breeding and using for racing and then throwing them away to cause more overpopulation is bad.
> 
> Well if horse racing is so bad and so many horses are dying from the cruelty of it and starting them early then why do we have so many race horses in auctions and so many people own ottb? Shouldn't most of them be dead if this was true?


true but the amount being bred is far more than what we see rehomed. therefore still a surplus


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I wouldn't find racing so offensive to me if the started the horses later than sooner. They start them at about 2 when I think they shouldn't start then until four at the earliest. A horse isn't even supposed to JUMP until they are 6 let alone run their hearts out. I also heard your supposed to keep them one boots on then, splint boots is it? Anyway its supposed to be on horses under six too when cantering or galloping to protect their cannon bones. I never see racehorses with splint/whatever-their-called boots.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

well i think they try to race them because of trying to get the name of their horse out there. But they do it kinda reasonably like jockeys have to be a certain weight although that has to do with not slowing the horse down but it also isn't as much weight on the horse and basically they are riding bareback with stirrups....


----------

